# Dog Fight



## ierowe (Apr 14, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XrUpv85BmE" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XrUpv85BmE</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Jer723 (Apr 14, 2009)

my dogs fight like that all the time, lol. my 2 bostons are fighting for dominance at the moment!


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 15, 2009)

Fight :?: That looked like fun to me :lol: Super cute :!:


----------



## mudshake (Oct 13, 2009)

my dogs does that to..
i think that is being sweet to each other.. 
your dogs are cute.. :-D


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 13, 2009)

yeah that's not fighting. Im watching my dogs do the same right now.. they just got out of there crates. All they are doing is playing, you can tell by the tail wagging.  Also if they were fighting there would be a lot a growling and barking and would not leave them selves about to attack.
robert


----------



## whoru (Oct 13, 2009)

cute


----------

